# Rabbit Feed Poll



## Lotsa Chickens (Nov 21, 2009)

Hey y'all! Need some help on feed... These are all from Tractor Supply, I'd like to know which one(s) is prefered. I'm about to get back into meat rabbits and the local co-op no longer carries the brand I used to get and I wouldn't feed the junk they carry now for nothing (every single sack of any kind of feed I've ever gotten from that particular brand has had quite a bit of mold, and I'm not the only one who's had that problem... And it's not the co-op, someone got the same kind from another place across the state and had the same problem) so I'm looking for a new feed. Anyone have experience with any of these? I have a Tractor Supply close, and an Atwoods not too awful far away if that helps any.Thanks in advance!


----------



## trinityoaks (Sep 17, 2008)

Not one of your choices, but something you might consider: I grain-feed using a recipe from the late Orren Reynolds, as published in the Storey book. My rabbits also get free-choice hay and a salt/mineral block (VERY important if you're grain-feeding). It's MUCH cheaper for me than any pelleted feed, and more importantly, it's something I could grow myself if I absolutely had to.


----------



## harlanr3 (Feb 13, 2010)

albers


----------



## MaggieJ (Feb 6, 2006)

I don't feed pellets. Haven't for several years. My rabbits get alfalfa hay, grain (whole wheat, barley, oats), and as much fresh food (mainly weeds) as the season allows.


----------



## Lazy J (Jan 2, 2008)

Show-Rite Premium Rabbit and Hubbard's Tradition Rabbit Familyettes


----------



## laughaha (Mar 4, 2008)

I just switched to TSC's manna pro rabbit feed- I like the color alot better as it's a nice dark green, the pellets are smaller in diameter but a bit longer than old brand and the rabbits seem to like it. 

I also feed alot of hay and weeds in addition.


----------



## red hott farmer (Nov 13, 2006)

Big Red ( southern States) `18% protein for boys and lacting does
Pride and pleasure 16% protein for growing boys and girls and regular maint. food


----------



## o&itw (Dec 19, 2008)

laughaha said:


> I just switched to TSC's manna pro rabbit feed- I like the color alot better as it's a nice dark green, the pellets are smaller in diameter but a bit longer than old brand and the rabbits seem to like it.
> 
> I also feed alot of hay and weeds in addition.


 Most of the large producers have multiple mills. While the mixture may be the same, the quality of the ingredients will differe according to local sources. I used to feed Purina from a mill close to St Louis, the local feed store that carried it went out of busssiness just about the time TSC here started carring Purina. I don't know what Purina mill it comes from (large number on tag), but it wasn't the one around St Louis, and it took my bunnies a couple of days to adjust. Someone on the forum had mentioned that Manna Pro was cheaper and better than the Purina where the were from, so I bought a bag ($ .50 more expensive here) and fed it to a couple of my rabbits for a month so they would be used to it. Color-wise it was the same as Purina, with the Manna Pro pellet being a bit longer. After the month was up I put small crocks of each in the cages I had fed Manna Pro. The rabbits preferred the Purina. I guess what I am trying to say, is that the difference in the quality of hay and grains a company may use is different between their different milling facilities, and while the composition may be the same, the quality between feeds may vary from one area to another. I think both Manna Pro, and Purina both make quality feeds (at least in the States)
I would not be afraid to feed either one, and would choose by which was the most palatble and/or least expensive in whatever area I found myself. 

A futher mention should be made that the feed labeling rules between the US and Candada are different. In the US Purina uses no animal products in their rabbit food. As I understand it, they may in Canada.


----------



## Somerhill (Dec 13, 2005)

I feed Manna Pro Gro formula to all my French and Satin angoras. They grow rapidly and reproduce well on it, and stay in good flesh condition. 

Lisa @ Somerhill Angoras
http://somerhillfarm.blogspot.com


----------



## rabbithappy (Jun 24, 2009)

I feed both the Manna Pro & Manna Gro of the Select Series. The Pro ( 16% ) is fed to bucks, dry does & juniors from 7 weeks & up. The Gro ( 18% ) is fed to pregnant does starting 1 week before their due dates & through the nursing period, & of course to the growing kits. I switch the kits to the Pro around 6 to 7 weeks old. I have been very happy with the feeds & my rabbits love it! I consistantly get weights between 4 & 1/2 to 5 pounds at 8 weeks.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Another vote for Manna Pro here. But I try to feed weeds, leaves, hay, oats, and pumpkin seed too.


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

Heinold is what I use.
I have used manna pro before and it was ok.


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

I feed 18% Rabbit pellets by ADM Alliance. All of our rabbits get the same including juniors in grow out pen's. They also get as much hay as they want & fresh greens/weeds all growing season & other snacks in the non growing season.


----------



## turtlehead (Jul 22, 2005)

I feed Kalmbach because itÂ´s what my feed store carries. IÂ´d go for a high protein feed, especially for caged buns, because they donÂ´t need all those carbs for energy. That will just go to fat.

Plus I provide hay free choice 24x7.


----------



## Jay27 (Jan 11, 2010)

ADM Pen Pals 16% + misc kitchen and yard scraps


----------

